# New TRIO12 Sub Build



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I made my first sub about this time two years ago with a TRIO12 and a Bash 300 amp. It was a pretty big ported sub and sounded great for a year or two until it got water damaged and the box pulled apart. Since then I have decided that it is much more practical for me to build a sealed, partly for size but also for my music preferences. It will be used in primarily small to medium sized rooms and almost entirely for music (rock, metal). Anyone got any good input? You guys helped me out once and I'm sure you can again


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'd go with CSS's recommended qtc .707 volume of 2.0cuft :T


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Where'd you see that? Is it in the specs? The only thing I could find was the sample build with two passive radiators. Also, what exactly would that do to have the passive radiators? I'm assuming it would sound sort of a cross between ported and sealed.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=TRIO12

PR builds model very similar to ported subs (both are 4th order systems). A cross between sealed and ported would be bandpass


----------

